# ** EVGA X58 SLI Unboxing and Nehalem Rig Setup **



## AuDioFreaK39 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well..you can guess what just arrived in the mail today. 

I got the Core i7 965 Extreme and Patriot memory on November 16th, a day before launch.  Now that the board is here, it's time to put it all together. 

**Thread will be updated as I make progress*.  Specs in sig.  Enjoy.


_(pics taken with iPhone 3G)_


_By the way, the GTX 280 box was signed by k|ngp|n at NVISION 08. _

















Here's the included Visual Guide if anyone's interested:











6GB of Patriot Extreme Performance Viper Series DDR3 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 in triple-channel config on the EVGA X58 SLI


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 19, 2008)

Sick setup man! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## erocker (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm waiting with anticipation.. and drooling.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 19, 2008)

SWeeeeeeeeT man....  That is one nice lookin MB


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice.  I'd like to know how larger coolers fit on the eVGA board, specifically if the TRUE will fit with the big northbridge heatsink and that huge heatsink on the vregs.


----------



## hv43082 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ah show off...nice rig though.


----------



## Fastmix (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice hardware, please show us some benches when you are up.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 19, 2008)

thats all you


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 19, 2008)

//Subscribed//

Please please please moar pics and benchies and screen shots and ...


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 19, 2008)

With all that gear you should be able to afford one of those liquid metal gizmo gadget thingymabobby coolers.


----------



## wolf2009 (Nov 19, 2008)

... picks up lower jaw off the floor . .. . .


nice !


----------



## ap4lifetn (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks great, let us know how high you can push that BCLK, even if you have an extreme


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Nov 19, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Very nice.  I'd like to know how larger coolers fit on the eVGA board, specifically if the TRUE will fit with the big northbridge heatsink and that huge heatsink on the vregs.



The guys at FiringSquad already have some pics of the Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme on this board.  Hopefully these will give you a better understanding:

http://firingsquad.com/hardware/evga_x58_sli_sneak_preview/


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Nov 19, 2008)

DrunkenMafia said:


> With all that gear you should be able to afford one of those liquid metal gizmo gadget thingymabobby coolers.




eh, don't assume that to be so.  my moneys are depleted now. 


Not to mention that I have a Thermalright TRUE Copper on backorder that I'll be using with two Noctua NF-P12s in a push-pull config.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 19, 2008)

AuDioFreaK39 said:


> The guys at FiringSquad already have some pics of the Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme on this board.  Hopefully these will give you a better understanding:
> 
> http://firingsquad.com/hardware/evga_x58_sli_sneak_preview/



Thanks, hadn't seen that article.  I'm glad it will fit, I was worried with the large northbridge heatsink, glad I won't have to give up my baby when I upgrade.


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Nov 19, 2008)

Core i7 965 Extreme was $999 at Micro Center

Patriot memory was $270 at Micro Center.

EVGA X58 SLI was $339 at EVGA.com

EVGA GTX 280 was $649 on June 17th launch day..   At least the box is signed by k|ngp|n. 




**update 1**

WOW NO WAY!

I didn't even have to reformat, and I'm in RAID0! :wowzers


I am already thoroughly impressed with this motherboard. 


But I'm going to reformat it anyways...just need to pull a few files off the drives first.


This is where I was:






It's weird how the Core i7 CPUs have to be inserted backwards:






This is where I am now.  _*I'm using stock cooling for the next two weeks until my Thermalright TRUE Copper arrives.*_ 

















Next up (if all goes well) - Benchmarks and Crysis performance.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 19, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, so they have LED lights on the stock cooler? This is wicked!


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 19, 2008)

Castiel said:


> Wow, so they have LED lights on the stock cooler? This is wicked!



Thats what I thought.  Nice touch for a grand chip!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice setup.

Check in over at this thread: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=76464


----------



## theJesus (Nov 19, 2008)

That's pretty damn nice for a friggin' stock cooler!

I'm soooo jealous of that board!  Why can't they make sli+crossfire on 775?


----------



## _jM (Nov 21, 2008)

Damn.. nice rig bro... Now i just wish i had that kinda cash for a set-up like that.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 21, 2008)

That must be the sexiest stock cooler I've ever seen


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 21, 2008)

im getting mine in a month but im only getting a 920, aus exchange rates suck


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Nov 21, 2008)

I really wish I had enough money for SLI in time for X58, but unfortunately I was drained from the memory and the TRUE Copper / other accessories I have on backorder.

Oh well, looking forward to it in Q1 next year.


----------



## Dia01 (Nov 21, 2008)

Subscribed!  Have fun mate


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 21, 2008)

I WANT THE NEW EX COOLER

http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g204/AuDioFreaK39/EVGA X58 Unboxing/IMG_0599.jpg

SWEET


----------



## technicks (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow. Nice stuff man. Wish i had the cash for it.


----------



## AuDioFreaK39 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry for the wait guys. I'm in the process of building an i7 920 system for a family member and sending out college applications. I probably won't have time to overclock this beast until after Black Friday.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 28, 2008)

I can't see any pics, its saying my bandwidth is exceeded on the pics.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 2, 2008)

God man u post this on enough forums lol


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 2, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 3, 2008)

get my setup in 2 weekw see what i can hit with a 920


----------

